# Videoqualität auf DVD (1,8 GB auf DVD nur mehr 700 MB)



## oliverx (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Hierbei handelt es sich eher um eine Verständnisfrage. Ich habe einen Film mit 1,8 GB. Wenn ich ihn mit Adobe Encore mit Menü auf eine DVD verpacke, dann wird er für das PAL Format auf 700 MB reduziert.
Kann man nicht die vollen 1,8 GB lassen, damit das Video in voller Qualität auf der DVD ist? Sind diese 700 MB schon DVD-Qualität?

Danke für Hinweise

Oliver


----------



## goela (1. März 2004)

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es sich um ein AVI handelt! Die Frage ist nur in welchem Format (mit GSpot ermittelbar -> Thread Videotools).

Background:
Das Videoformat für eine DVD (oder auch SVCD) ist das MPEG2 Format. Dies ist im Whitepaper der DVD-Norm beschrieben. Das MPEG-Format für eine DVD verwendet Bitraten bis zu 9000kb/s. Von einer SVCD bis max. 2600kb/s.
Ausserdem ist die Auflösung von einer DVD 720x576 wärend von einer SVCD "nur" 480x576 ist.
Durch die höhere Auflösung wie auch die höhere Bitrate ist die Bildqualität einer DVD besser.

Zu Deiner Frage:
Ja, Du kannst das AVI auch direkt auf die DVD brennen! Allerdings nur als Daten. Die DVD kann dann nicht auf einem DVD-Player abgespielt werden. Hierfür ist eine Konvertierung ins MPEG2-Format zwingend notwendig!


----------



## oliverx (6. März 2004)

erstmal danke!

du hattest Recht, es geht um Konvertierung von AVI nach MPEG. Ich hab nun mal das TMPGenc verwendet. Aber da erstellt er mir auch ein MPEG File, das nur knapp 700 MB hat.
Mich wundern auch so manche Angaben wenn ich mein AVI-Video mit GSpot analysiere: Er zeigt zb an Format 720x576 (1.25:1) [=5:4], das gibt es in TMPGenc gar nicht. Auch bei der Bitrate steht in GSpot 28802 kb/s und in TMPGenc gehen maximal 8000 kb/s.

Mach ich da jetzt noch was falsch oder komprimiert das MPEG Format mein Video auf 700 MB.

Ich hab nun eine kleine Rechnung angestellt: Eine DVD fasst 120 Min Video/4.7GB. Mein Video hat 8 Minuten. D.h. es dürfte laut DVD-Angabe nur 313 MB benötigen. (120/8 = 15, 4700MB/15= 313MB)
Bedeutet das nun, dass mein 700MB Video in einer besseren Qualität ist als die DVD-Spezifikation?

Sorry, aber mir fehlt da irgendwie noch der Überblick und das nötige Verständnis.

Danke
  Oliver


----------



## kasper (6. März 2004)

> Ich hab nun eine kleine Rechnung angestellt: Eine DVD fasst 120 Min Video/4.7GB. Mein Video hat 8 Minuten. D.h. es dürfte laut DVD-Angabe nur 313 MB benötigen. (120/8 = 15, 4700MB/15= 313MB)
> Bedeutet das nun, dass mein 700MB Video in einer besseren Qualität ist als die DVD-Spezifikation?


Nein, das bedeutet nur, dass die 120min eine mittlere Bitrate haben. Wenn man die max. Bitrate nimmt, passen nur ca. 60-70min auf eine DVD, und die Audio Bitrate ist auch ausschlaggebend für die Gesamtgrösse.






> Sorry, aber mir fehlt da irgendwie noch der Überblick und das nötige Verständnis.


Die unterschiedlichen Videocodecs komprimieren die Videos anders. Deshalb brauchen sie auch unterschiedliche Bitrate, um auf die gleiche sichtbare Bildqualität zu kommen. Zum Beispiel würde das gleiche Video in DivX noch kleiner sein, aber immer noch die gleiche sichtbare Bildqualität haben. Natürlich musst man die Codecs auch richtig einstellen.





> Er zeigt zb an Format 720x576 (1.25:1) [=5:4], das gibt es in TMPGenc gar nicht


TMPGEnc hat auch 702x576. Du solltest nur mal genauer gucken. Wenn dir die manuellen Einstellungen zu komplex sind, dann solltest du den Wizard verwenden.


----------



## oliverx (6. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kasper _
> Die unterschiedlichen Videocodecs komprimieren die Videos anders. Deshalb brauchen sie auch unterschiedliche Bitrate, um auf die gleiche sichtbare Bildqualität zu kommen. Zum Beispiel würde das gleiche Video in DivX noch kleiner sein, aber immer noch die gleiche sichtbare Bildqualität haben. Natürlich musst man die Codecs auch richtig einstellen.



und was kannst du mir nun empfehlen, wenn ich mein 1,8GB-Video (AVI) in möglichst guter Qualität auf eine DVD mit Menü bringen möchte?



> TMPGEnc hat auch 702x576. Du solltest nur mal genauer gucken. Wenn dir die manuellen Einstellungen zu komplex sind, dann solltest du den Wizard verwenden.



ja, aber laut GSpot hat mein Video das Format 5:4 und nicht 4:3. Daher hat es ja auch nicht 702 sondern 720. Ich weiß nicht ob das relevant ist oder ob man das eh ignorieren kann.
Ich hab bei TMPGEnc eh immer den Wizard verwendet nur hab ich immer nur 700MB-Files bekommen.

Warum bekomme ich eigentlich nach dem konvertieren ein m2v-File und kein mpg? Was macht man dann mit dem m2v?


----------



## kasper (6. März 2004)

> und was kannst du mir nun empfehlen, wenn ich mein 1,8GB-Video (AVI) in möglichst guter Qualität auf eine DVD mit Menü bringen möchte?


Mit TMPGEnc:
Videobitrate: 8000 kBit/s
Audio: MPEG-1 Audio Layer II 224 kBit/s (man kann auch höher machen, aber es kann sein das der DVD-Player den Ton dann nicht richtig wiedergibt)
oder statt mp2 kann man auch AC-3 (benötigt Plugin) nehmen.





> ja, aber laut GSpot hat mein Video das Format 5:4 und nicht 4:3. Daher hat es ja auch nicht 702 sondern 720. Ich weiß nicht ob das relevant ist oder ob man das eh ignorieren kann.


Du kannst es ignorieren.





> Ich hab bei TMPGEnc eh immer den Wizard verwendet nur hab ich immer nur 700MB-Files bekommen.


Das entspricht ja auch fast die max Bitrate bei TMPGEnc. Solage die 4,36GB (4.700...Byte) Grenze noch nicht erreicht ist, stellt TMPGEnc automatisch auf fast max. Wenn du z.B. ein 90min Video in TMPGEnc lädst, dann wird automatisch die Bitrate automatisch runtergeschraubt, weil sonst die 4,36GB Grenze überschritten wäre. Es sei denn man stellt es manuell ein, dann kann man auch die 4,36GB Grenze überschreiten, aber dann würde es nicht mehr auf  einer DVD passen.





> Warum bekomme ich eigentlich nach dem konvertieren ein m2v-File und kein mpg? Was macht man dann mit dem m2v?


 Dann Stell doch einfach bei TMPGEnc ein, dass Video und Audio als eine mpeg Datei rauskommen soll. Einige DVD-Authoring Programme nehmen nur seperate Video(m2v, mpv) und Audio(m2a, mpa) Dateien an.


----------

